# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Nje ndihme ne mac

## Leonso

Eshte nje kompjuter ëpll (Macpro) qe ska asnje program pra eshte i formatuar ose ndryshe i zeruar, si mund te butoje nga cd me programin windows pasi nuk po me bene boot
faleminderit

----------


## Badboyuk

Nuk mund te fusesh windows ne mac os dhe esht normale qe installation disk per windows nuk installohet.
Normalisht ke 2 cd qe vijn me Mac 1 per sistemin 1 per programet 
nese don te installosh sistemin fut diskun dhe sa te nezesh kompjuterin mbaj shtyp shkronjen C per disa sekonda dhe do filloje installimi.

NESE DON QE TE INSTALLOSH DHE WINDOSW NE MAC DMTH mac os dhe windows bashk duhet nje program qe ta beje kete lidhje dhe mesa di un ai program kushton ca lek.

pastaj ce don windows kur ke mac, macbook pro kam dhe un dhe asnjeher sme ka shku menja qe te perdor windows lol

shpresoj qe te kem ndihmuar sadopak
klm

----------


## Leonso

Kompjuteri eshte free pra nuk ka as os mac as windows por doja te intaloja windowsin por spo me buton me cd e windowsit, cfar programi me duhet qe te beje kete pune.

----------


## Leonso

Ju lutemi cfar programi duhet te shkarkoje qe te realizoje butin edhe per te instaluar leopard 10.6

----------


## autotune

nuk edi a lexove kete qe te paska shkru Badboyuk, nese po e ke provu edhe ?




> nese don te installosh sistemin fut diskun dhe sa te nezesh kompjuterin mbaj shtyp shkronjen C per disa sekonda dhe do filloje installimi.

----------


## Leonso

E lexova, por kompjuteri im nuk ka as Mac os dhe as windows os, pra eshte bosh (free) tani une dua te instaloje windowsin, por po su instalua windowsi se paku os mac, kompjuteri nuk ka asnje cd me vete se keshtu ka ardhur nga jashte (italia), une kerkoje cilat jane ato programe qe me duhen qe ti shkarkoje.

----------


## autotune

Te duhet sistemi operativ Mac OS X (nuk ka lidhje nese esht bosh,free)
Mund ti gjej linqet per shkarkim por ki parasysh qe esht mbi 6GB dhe nese mendon ta djegesh ne nje DVD nuk mundesh ne nje DVD bosh standarde sepse jan 4.7GB(DVD5=4.7GB Single Layer)(DVD9=8.5GB Dual Layer) pra te duhet kjo e dyta DVD9, kushton afersisht 4euro kurse ta blesh OS Leopard origjinale 15euro, zgjidhja esht e jotja.
e per windows pasi te instalosh mac ateher mundesh edhe windows (nuk jam i sigurt nese mundesh windows direkt ne macintosh nese esht bosh disku)

----------


## Leonso

Faleminderit per sqarimet, disku i kompjuterit eshte bosh, kam nje leopard 10.5. . eshte ne 4 disqe cd qe e kam marre per leopard origjinal full bootable, por perseri nuk po mundem te beje boot, fus cd mbaje te shtypur butonin c, mundohet te butoje per pas 2-3 minutash me nxjerre nje buton me nje pikepyetje ne te dhe nuk vazhdon me.
Faleminderit

----------


## autotune

provo duke mbajt shtypur option key



pastaj provoj te dyat c+option key

----------


## evalt

nga eksperienca ime me mac: nese nuk ke leopard ose snow leopard te instaluar ne mac nuk mund te instalosh dot windows.
pra ne tadh te par instalo leopard ose snow leopard dhe pastaj mund te instalosh windowsin.

per te ber boot te  diskut te leopard shtyp te tastiera comand +C ose comand + G , sapo te ndezesh computerin provo keto kombinacione tastesh , mbaj shtypur per nja 5 seconda ose diçka me shum, deri sa te ndiesh  qe disku po xhiron

----------


## Leonso

Po e provoje, kam shkarkuar iatkos v7 se keshtu me keshilluan, a bene ky program

----------


## Leonso

I provova dhe nuk po mundem te beje but, disku xhiron shume dhe asgje, kam shkarkuar iAtkos S3 Snow Leopard 10.6.3 si dhe Empire EFI dhe asnje here nuk po me buton, pas 3 minutashq e disku po xhiron, me del ne ekran nje buton me nje pikpyetje qe shuhet dhe ndizet.

----------


## autotune

Mac Boot Key Options

First of all, you need to know several ways to boot Mac OS X.

   1. Press and hold C button while pressing Power button -> Start boot from CD/DVD
   2. Press and hold Option button while pressing Power button -> Force Macbook to display all available boot options (Harddisk, DVD)
   3. Press and hold Shift button while pressing Power button -> Start in Safe Boot mode and temporarily disable login items and non-essential kernel extension files
   4. Press and hold Apple-V button while pressing Power button -> Verbose/console mode.
   5. Press and hold Apple-S button while pressing Power button -> Single User mode, also end in console

-v mund te shohesh se ku ngec qe nuk shkon me tutje, bile 10 reshtat e fundit me na tregu ketu ne forum kishte me qen edhe me mire
kurse per iatkos ideneb e kesi gjerash harroj per macintosh, kto sisteme jan te modifikume per motherboards PC , ne fakt per disa prej tyre dhe jo per macintosh hardware.

----------


## Leonso

Po e provoje, pasi kjo menyre po me bind
faleminderit

----------


## manitu

hallo
Windowsi instalohet patjeter ne iMac po qe se ti ke nje intel mac 2core por me perpara duhet te instalosh Betribsistemin e iMac dmth Leopard  ...pasi ta instalosh ate eshte kollaj shum 
Nga programi Bootcamp qe eshte i instaluar atomatish hape ate dhe ndiq udhezimet qe te jep ai mund te instalosh Xp ose windovs 7

----------


## Leonso

Faleomiderit te gjithve, une shkarkova snow leopard 10.6. por nuk arrita asnje here te beje boot ne kompjuter me te gjitha llojet e programeve.

----------


## darwin

Gjej disk ndezës (Bootable DVD) të sistemit operativ OS X, se ti edhe mund ta shkarkosh por po nuk e shkruajte nëpërmjet Disk Utility atë imazh disk, nuk ke për ta ndezur dot kurrë kompjuterin nëpërmjet DVD-së instaluese. (Dmth, mos rri me idenë se ekuivalenti i Nero-s në Mac, Toast - mund të shkruajë dvd sistemi!).

Pasi e ndez nëpërmjet DVD-së instaluese (duke mbajtur shtypur tastin C gjatë ndezjes) instalo sistemin operativ OS X (10.5 apo 10.6). Pastaj hajde këtu për ndihmë, por bëj fillimisht këto.

----------

